# Word for the day  omnishambles



## Josiah (Jan 26, 2015)

[h=1]omnishambles[/h]Line breaks: omni|sham¦blesPronunciation: /ˈɒmnɪʃamb(ə)lz   
/
[h=2]Definition of _omnishambles_ in English:[/h][h=3]NOUN[/h]_British_ _informalA situation that has been comprehensively mismanaged, characterized by a string of blundersand miscalculations:anyone with five minutes to spare, a Maths GCSE, and a calculator could have averted theentire omnishambles by checking the civil servants' sums MORE EXAMPLE SENTENCES


_[h=3]_Origin_[/h]_early 21st century: from omni- + shambles, first used in the British satirical television series The Thick of It._


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2015)

Now that is a word which says what it means!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 27, 2015)

Omni [which means everything] and shambles, which means a mess, though originally 'shambles' was a butchery term for all the innards and bits and pieces that were not wanted when animal carcasses were cut up.I used to visit the city of York a lot, and there is an old quarter there [full of touristy shops now] called The Shambles [would have been a row of butchers in the past.]


----------

